# Pics of the horse I went to see today



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

This is the guy I went to see today. Wet weather and a bunch of silly little things kept me from seeing him sooner.

His name is Patch, he is a 13.2hh gelding, and he is 24/25 yrs old.

When I got there he was up in the paddock with the sheep, the owner went out and caught him easily, looped a lead rope round his neck and he walked in.

The toddlers were jumping all over him, brushing him, climbing on him bareback, sliding off his bum, and he didnt even bat an eyelid.

The sixteen year old daughter came and rode him for me, he walked, trotted, cantered and even jumped reasonably happily. Certainly not a sluggish plodder. She went to pony club with him for 8 years but has lost interest.

The toddlers had a ride on him while the older one led them round, he was quite happy to do it.

I picked up his feet and cleaned them out, he stood quietly. He's a barefoot horse, they have always just trimmed him.

I rubbed him and touched him all over and he didnt bat an eyelid.

He did nip at me a little when I did his girth up but when I growled he stopped it.

He hasnt been getting any hay or feed, just running in the paddock, and he's not fat, probably a touch on the lean side but I figure with ponies thats not necessarily a bad thing.

No founder or colic history.

They dont get his teeth done.

He is good to worm, he hasnt been vaccinated.

Good to float and fine in traffic.

They said they do rug him during winter, and the only health issue they have had was when he didnt get rugged during winter, he got very thin and required a vet visit to administer vitamins etc. and get him back on his feet.

He comes with his bridle, an all purpose saddle, a stock saddle, his rug, grooming gear, jumps and a bunch of other bits and pieces.

What I am after is a good solid horse, for myself (I have only been riding 6 months) and also for my 6 nephews to learn to ride on. I imagine he will be gently ridden 2 - 3 times a week, probably just a WT and occasionally a WTC.

Interested to hear your thoughts on him (including the bit)














































I will get more photos of him in action next time I go out to ride him.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Well he looks to be in good shape - very lean for a pony.

The part that concerns me the most is that they haven;t had his teeth floated - at his age they will need to be done at least once a year - and that might be why he got so thin last winter.

I would have a vet look at him and check his teeth.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yes he absolutely will need his teeth floated every year- that will become very important for him- and its amazing he is holding his weight without hay or grain and without having his teeth floated- Not only is this necessary for health and weight issues, but when teeth arent floated they develop sharp hooks that rub and catch on the inside of the horses mouth.

He sounds nice- looks healthy and in good shape
I would say scoop him up and get him taken care of properly (vaccinations- teeth floating- and at the very minimum a vitamin and mineral supplement since he is getting no grain)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Trace said:


> Well he looks to be in good shape - very lean for a pony.
> 
> The part that concerns me the most is that they haven;t had his teeth floated - at his age they will need to be done at least once a year - and that might be why he got so thin last winter.
> 
> I would have a vet look at him and check his teeth.


 That is what I was going to say.

He really looks nice. But for sure have a vet look at him first. Some people think a horse needs to have grain, but that is not true. Only if they are having weight issues or is being worked hard. Now he would be that same as a goat, switch feed slowly, as I am sure you already know.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Keren.....I know nothing about horses/ponies except I love them and have always wanted some , so I can't offer advice.....but he is very pretty!

_*Now, we are looking at adding 2 horses to our farm, hubby had horses as a kid up into his teens and never heard the term Floating their teeth.....can someone explain and excuse my ignorance.....trying to learn*!_


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Its the horsey dentist-  they have to file their teeth down every year because horses wear their teeth unevenly from the chewing motion of the jaw

Young horses usually need their wolf teeth pulled (I guess the horsey version of wisdom teeth) and old horses need it done to help keep weight on since their food needs to be properly chewed to be able to be fully digested.
But every horse should have it done every year or they will devlop those sharp points and rub on the inside of their cheeks causing pain and sores


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

For not having his teeth floated he is in incredible shape! Very Pretty, and he has very nice eyes. 
Love his coloring too. He'll hold the saddle well from the looks of his withers, so you won't have a prob with the saddle sliding too far forward or too far back.... *I had this issue with an Arab. grr) 
Go for him!!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree with the others.... he does need extra care ..that he isn't getting and his teeth do sound like.. they need floating.... every pony I have known... is a little on the chubby side..... :wink: they should be vaccinated,I hate for you to lose him to an illness... because he wasn't vaccinated.... Ask when was the last time he was wormed?

He should be given grain/hay at least sometimes... all year around......

In winter ...he would do better if... you give him ...grain...Alfalfa hay or some good hay... each day... to help with warmth and weight in the winter.... the vegetation... doesn't have the good nutrients in it.... after all... it is mostly water then... That is probably why they rug him ...and why they almost lost him.... 

I am also concerned... that he bit at you..... after he knows the routine for many years. Did you pinch his skin by accident? If not ...I would check him for any sores around his entire girth area....feel around on the cinch ect....for any sharp objects/stickers ect... that may be poking him..... 

It does concern me... as to why... he hasn't been fed grain or hay.... Not sure if they are hiding something that he can't handle to eat..... or has maybe had choke or some other problem... in the past... :scratch: 

Other than all that....he does look OK ... so ..if you give him that extra care he really needs ...then he should live a longer life....for you ... :hug:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know anything about horses, but I just wanted to say he's a mighty handsome fella! Love the markings on him. 

Sigh... someday, maybe I will have a horse!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

He looks a little down in his front pasturns. Other wise he looks great. Do get a vet check. Did you run your hands over his legs after he was road to check for hot spots?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Hes a beauty! I love that they gave you all of his gear! JUMPS!! Wow!

Im not saying this to be offensive, just wondering, does anyone think he looks drugged? Like they used Ace on him to calm him down before you came? I mean his eyes, to me, look droopy. But thats my IMO. Ive had too many horses be bought perfect and then go crazy. So Im just wondering if this was a planned, set day, set time, visit. And if your next visit, you could go an hour earlier then expected just to see if there is a difference. I know, Im being suspicious! But like I said, Ive had my leg pulled too many times and Id hate for you to think you got the perfect horse and he turn out to be...well...not.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Hes a beauty! I love that they gave you all of his gear! JUMPS!! Wow!
> 
> Im not saying this to be offensive, just wondering, does anyone think he looks drugged? Like they used Ace on him to calm him down before you came? I mean his eyes, to me, look droopy.


I had an old horse who had eyes just like that.  So I think he's ok.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

whoa ok I will try and answer everyone ...

:greengrin: thanks btw. I love the support from this community :greengrin:

cdtrum - I hadnt heard the term 'floated' until I got american friends ... here we just say filed/rasped/trimmed or actually we just say you get the dentist out lol

And I've gotta say - I know lots of people who have the low maintenance pony or stockhorse living out with the cows and being infrequently ridden, until they are ancient, and I have to admit none of them get their teeth done. I'm not saying thats a good or a bad thing - I fully understand being an old horse he may have teeth issues and I'm prepared to have it done. But I guess its not really the done thing for the typical farm horse around here ... the only ones that do it are the showies and the pony clubbers. That being said, I do know a dentist so thats not an issue.



Idahodreamer said:


> For not having his teeth floated he is in incredible shape! Very Pretty, and he has very nice eyes.
> Love his coloring too. He'll hold the saddle well from the looks of his withers, so you won't have a prob with the saddle sliding too far forward or too far back.... *I had this issue with an Arab. grr)


talitha its funny you should say that. because a) I thought the same thing - to be holding his condition like he is, on minimal pasture, without his teeth being done, well that indicates to me he must have pretty darn good teeth.

And b) he is the first horse I have ridden without a crupper or breastplate. And when they tacked him up I thought hmmm ok, I guess his saddle stays in position. Well yep, it does!

Oh and as an aside ... as I said he comes with two saddles, a stock saddle and an all purpose saddle. I much prefer stock saddles, not a fan of all purpose, and when they put the all purpose on him my butt was cringing, but, its actually a really comfy saddle! I was surprised. I will try him in the stock saddle next time.

Anyway moving right along ...

Pam, I'd actually rather him on the leaner side rather than chubby, having had to deal with founder in ponies before ... but that being said he is a little skinnier than I would like, going into winter. Not long till he will need a rug on its getting a bit nippy at night.

Yes I agree with the vaccination thing, he really needs to be done. I'd hate for him to get a nasty disease. I have to admit I'm not up to date on what vaccinations you give to horses  I know strangles and tetanus, but not sure what else, but I have plenty of horsey friends to help in that regard. They said he was good for his needle when he was sick.

I plan to have free choice oaten hay for him, plus a flake of lucerne/alfalfa hay in the morning, and I might give him just a little nuts and sweet feed at night, more of a treat than anything else. He will hopefully have the run of 30 acres so I'm really conscious of not getting him too fat.

Re the girthiness, my friend thinks a chiropractor might fix that, as her mare gets girthy when she needs an adjustment from the chiro ...

I honestly dont think they were trying to hide anything by not feeding him, I think he is just the run of the mill low maintenance farm horse, lots of people have them round here that live out with the cows or sheep not much pampering ... but I do take your point and I might bring him a biscuit of oaten hay next time to see how he copes with it



Shelly Borg said:


> Did you run your hands over his legs after he was road to check for hot spots?


no, I didnt know this one! THANKS I will be sure to do that next time I ride him.

Gotmygoat ... I dont think so. They tell me the signs are a droopy lip and dangling penis ... neither of which he had. His eyes were brighter in person than in these photos. But yeah, I was planning on dropping in unannounced a few times just to be sure ...


----------



## horselover (Mar 21, 2010)

He seems like a nice pony for kids!! But definitly get a vet out there and check his teeth- it's not good to have a horse with teeth that weren't floated. So i would call a vet out just to double check!! No offense but he is very lean for a pony, I totally agree!! Well anyway have fun and enjoy riding him!! One more thing, I think your nephews will enjoy riding!!!


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

kind of lean and I agree with a few other people about the teeth other than that looks nice!!


----------

